# Udruga RODA > Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi >  Zna li netko ceski?

## Mukica

da nam nesto prevede
vidi na http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...587&highlight=

----------


## bilbo7

za onaj prvi spot kužim:
Vaša djeca su mogla biti s vama. Koristite dječje autosjedalice.

Za druge moram pitati tatu.

----------


## mirje

Prvi kaže: _Vaša su djeca sada mogla biti s vama ... koristite dječje autosjedalice_. 

Drugi kaže:_ Ne presuđujte svojom agresivnom vožnjom životima drugih_.

----------

